# Samsung lens selection...



## leefromseattle (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm trying to decide on which lenses to buy with the NX1, but some of the lenses don't have a lot of example footage or comparisons floating around.

I'm trying to decide between:

Option #1: Nx1 body + 12-24mm + 30mm + 50 - 200mm  (good range @ $2200)

Option #2: Nx1 body + 16-50mm pz + 16mm prime + 30mm prime + 50 - 200mm (good range @ $2200)

Option #3: Nx1 body + 16-50mm S (limited range, good quality lens @ $2400)

And I'm realizing Options 1 and 2 are basically a matter of whether the 12-24mm is going to be better quality than the cheap 16-50mm pz kit lens. 


I'm leaning more towards Option #1, but looking for any input, I primarily will use it for recording video. Any advice?


----------



## Ido (Oct 10, 2015)

I'd personally go with #3. The 16-50 S should be one hell of a lens, the best that Samsung has to offer, so it would be a shame to pass up on it. 

Ideally, a system camera isn't just a one-time purchase. If you can't afford getting any other lens along with it, just save up until you can. That, in my opinion, is actually better, as you would be buying a lens when it's needed, not just to form a complete kit/set. 

Buying the camera with just one lens will also make selling it a lot less painful if you end up disliking it.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 10, 2015)

dPreview guys were head over heels about the 16-50 S zoom...it is a critical part of the NX ethos; a high-performance camera with an all-new, purpose-built, top-quality fast zoom lens...it's kind of like the linchpin in the NX system. They awarded the 16-50mm f/2~2.8 ED OS lens their "Lens of The Year" Award.  And the winners are: DPReview Awards 2015

Yeah, it costs more than other lenses, but there's always an upside to owning a high-performance lens when you have a high-performance camera. But then again--if you shoot a lot stopped down to smaller f/stops, or mostly in good light (like if you live in a sunny locale, for example), then the slower, lower-cost kit zoom is probably going to be pretty close in optical result at f/8 as is the bigger, heavier zoom also at f/8.

I think though the REAL issue is how you envision the camera being used; your option 1 and 2 sets show different prime lens biases, and also different zoom lens "base zoom" tendencies...only YOU know which would be the better setup!!!

You say the 16-50 S lens offers limited range, since it precludes the other longer zoom, but it's a 3x zoom, so it has more base-level flexibility than the 12-24 + 30 Option 1. You could add other lenses later of course; this is tricky because as you mentioned, not a lot of samples are out yet.


----------



## leefromseattle (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks guys! I'm definitely going to try the S.

This is mainly to take on trips and hikes, using a tripod, sometimes low light.

The last camera I bought was a canon 40d, back when it was hot stuff lol (before the 5d mark2 was out). I have a half dozen canon ef lenses but I did always wish I'd have gone with a good L lens instead of several mediocre ones.

Compared to my 40d I have to imagine this is going to rock.

edit:: Just ordered it, now for the SD card is the 300mb/s worth it over the 150mb/s ?


----------



## Ido (Oct 10, 2015)

leefromseattle said:


> Just ordered it, now for the SD card is the 300mb/s worth it over the 150mb/s ?


Depends on how much 4K shooting you'll do. If "a lot," then get the fastest card you can afford.


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 12, 2015)

Make sure the camera can actually use the performance of the card you're purchasing.

No point in getting a faster card if your camera will not actually make use of it.


----------

